# qClock (Rubik's Clock simulator)



## qqwref (May 15, 2015)

Because I needed a better clock sim.

http://mzrg.com/js/qclock-v2.html

The basic controls can be set through the "Show key options" menu, plus you can do +/- to zoom, </> to change the number of clocks in a marathon, and Escape to quit out of a solve.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2015)

It's not that hard to learn to solve, really. There is really only one solving method and it's the same every time


----------



## josh42732 (May 15, 2015)

Sweet! I'll go check it out! That way I can learn clock!


----------



## Seanliu (May 15, 2015)

Just ordered a LingAo clock. Sweet.


----------



## Jakube (May 15, 2015)

Aargh. Not being able to rotate the clock is really strange.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 15, 2015)

Jakube said:


> Aargh. Not being able to rotate the clock is really strange.



This was my thought too xD
That, and not being able to do x2...


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2015)

I can add that if you guys want. Would x2/y2/z/z' be good for rotation keys? And would it be OK if the scramble always gives you an orientation with 12 on top?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I can add that if you guys want. Would x2/y2/z/z' be good for rotation keys? And would it be OK if the scramble always gives you an orientation with 12 on top?



That all sounds awesome - thanks ^^


----------



## cashis (May 17, 2015)

oh cool now I can learn clock


----------



## dbax0999 (May 17, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I can add that if you guys want. Would x2/y2/z/z' be good for rotation keys? And would it be OK if the scramble always gives you an orientation with 12 on top?



If you're going to add rotations you should mark the top of the clock. If the scramble always orientates w/ 12 on top you can always just apply z * rand(4) at the end. 

Overall it looks really good! Any specific reason you decided to make the turns split into 1/2/4 a opposed to the 1/3/6 of your old sim? Also how come you don't have to push <space> to stop the timer like most of your other more recent sims?


----------



## scottishcuber (May 17, 2015)

dbax0999 said:


> If you're going to add rotations you should mark the top of the clock. If the scramble always orientates w/ 12 on top you can always just apply z * rand(4) at the end.
> 
> Overall it looks really good! Any specific reason you decided to make the turns split into 1/2/4 a opposed to the 1/3/6 of your old sim? Also how come you don't have to push <space> to stop the timer like most of your other more recent sims?



space is y2


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2015)

Nice to see you in a clock sim thread, dbax 



dbax0999 said:


> If you're going to add rotations you should mark the top of the clock.


Yep, I'm adding little dots on the top, which can be turned off with the color scheme settings.



dbax0999 said:


> Overall it looks really good! Any specific reason you decided to make the turns split into 1/2/4 a opposed to the 1/3/6 of your old sim? Also how come you don't have to push <space> to stop the timer like most of your other more recent sims?


I got 1/3/6 from one of the Java sims around at the time. The 1/2/4 is the one I preferred after playing around with a bunch of control schemes, and it's slightly more efficient than 1/3/6, although of course you are free to choose your own since the controls on this sim are customizable.

As for pressing Space to stop the timer, I mainly included that on qCube so that larger cubes wouldn't be slowed down by checking if the puzzle is solved as many as 10 times a second. On smaller puzzles like 3x3x3 or Clock it's not at all noticeable.


EDIT: qClock should now be updated with rotations and 12 o'clock dots. It should also save your chosen control scheme in localStorage.


----------



## adimare (May 18, 2015)

Very cool! Always wanted to try to solve a clock (not enough to buy one though)


----------



## dbax0999 (May 18, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Nice to see you in a clock sim thread, dbax
> 
> As for pressing Space to stop the timer, I mainly included that on qCube so that larger cubes wouldn't be slowed down by checking if the puzzle is solved as many as 10 times a second. On smaller puzzles like 3x3x3 or Clock it's not at all noticeable.




Ahh. I always thought it was to stop people from spamming AUF at the end of solves. 

Just noticed marathon mode, very cool! That should keep me busy. Looks like 42 clocks is hardcoded though? I couldn't get it to change even with modifying nTotal in console.


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2015)

Did you try pressing < and >? If that doesn't work I can change it to something else.


----------



## dbax0999 (May 18, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Did you try pressing < and >? If that doesn't work I can change it to something else.



Oops. Didn't read the first post completely


----------

